# Las Posadas



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy holiday dizzy. Its tomorrow they will start you will miss one day, because you will leave on 17th to Mexico.. I wish you save trip and wonderful holiday


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yep, a little bit of that, thank you mr. for the happy wishes!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe you might come back with a husband.....

Oh and enjoy the Ceviche and Mariachi, my fav. things about your home country....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh i will be stuffing myself with ceviche and tacos very soon.. yummi !


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh i will be stuffing myself with ceviche and tacos very soon.. yummi !


What would your personal trainer say Mi Corazon??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> What would your personal trainer say Mi Corazon??


err i believe his exacts words would be "HIT ME HARDER, HARDER!!!" whilst he makes me chase him around the gym kick boxing


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> err i believe his exacts words would be "HIT ME HARDER, HARDER!!!" whilst he makes me chase him around the gym kick boxing


Tut tut Izzy!

Wait til u get back to Dubai! I'm gonna whoop your ass into shape! You'll regret eating those taco's aaaaaaaaand all of the alcohol! You will feel the pain! Lets get it on!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> Tut tut Izzy!
> 
> Wait til u get back to Dubai! I'm gonna whoop your ass into shape! You'll regret eating those taco's aaaaaaaaand all of the alcohol! You will feel the pain! Lets get it on!


oh boy! if you only new!! so much tequilas and tacos and tamales and stuff!!! but i reckon is my mum's fault!! oh well... 

btw everyone, marc is a fantastic trainer, if you're looking to get into shape he's the man... I bet he's gonna be real busy with all those new years resolutions... !!  including mine!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Bien viaje, Izzy y feliz ano nuevo!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh boy! if you only new!! so much tequilas and tacos and tamales and stuff!!! but i reckon is my mum's fault!! oh well...
> 
> btw everyone, marc is a fantastic trainer, if you're looking to get into shape he's the man... I bet he's gonna be real busy with all those new years resolutions... !!  including mine!!


I am actually missing "authentic" Mexican food. Bought some tripe - trying to make menudo for NY's. We will see how it turns out.

Though, did bring chili powder with me from home to make red chili. It seems I miss "home food" around this time of the year - tamales, homemade tortillas, etc.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Nikel,

Spinnys sell chorizo.....I have an excellent recipe for chorizo in red wine and brandy if you're interested for future reference?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nickel do you want me to bring you anything from Mx? Like salsa or chile or whatever.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Bien viaje, Izzy y feliz ano nuevo!


Gracias guapa, un feliz 2009 para ti tambien!!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Nikel,
> 
> Spinnys sell chorizo.....I have an excellent recipe for chorizo in red wine and brandy if you're interested for future reference?


Oh, gosh!! Real Chorizo!! I was going to actually make some myself here - since I think I can get 80% ground beef and ground pork. But I will have to go look at Spinneys because that would be much easier. Thanks for the info!!


And, yes, I would love the recipe!! Truly missing the Mexican Christmas/New Year foods I had as a kid.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Oh, gosh!! Real Chorizo!! I was going to actually make some myself here - since I think I can get 80% ground beef and ground pork. But I will have to go look at Spinneys because that would be much easier. Thanks for the info!!


I got mine from Spinneys in Mirdiff....I was almost orgasmic with joy when I found my beloved chorizo!! LOL OH, and Spinneys sell REAL pork sausages and back bacon....check out the Non Muslim section as you enter the store. 

I added some to my Paella a few nights ago......I was in chorizo heaven!!  Will get my tapas book now and PM you the receipe.

Izzy, muchisimo gracias chica!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> nickel do you want me to bring you anything from Mx? Like salsa or chile or whatever.


Thank you so much for the offer. I have been making my own salsa because what it sold here is so.......... "******-ish"!! I have red chili powder, so good there; been making my own refried beans. Brought over several dried spices that I use for Mex dishes (not Tex-Mex and not really Mexico City type - more Sonoran) Truly wish I had learned tortilla making better!!! Maybe some tomatillos??? - canned, of course. Unless you know of a place who sells fresh ones here. Gosh, it is difficult to think right now of what I truly miss!!

Gosh, I am truly missing several "hole in the wall" Mexican food places in Tucson, AZ and New Mexico. (plus my families cooking)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Thank you so much for the offer. I have been making my own salsa because what it sold here is so.......... "******-ish"!! I have red chili powder, so good there; been making my own refried beans. Brought over several dried spices that I use for Mex dishes (not Tex-Mex and not really Mexico City type - more Sonoran) Truly wish I had learned tortilla making better!!! Maybe some tomatillos??? - canned, of course. Unless you know of a place who sells fresh ones here. Gosh, it is difficult to think right now of what I truly miss!!
> 
> Gosh, I am truly missing several "hole in the wall" Mexican food places in Tucson, AZ and New Mexico. (plus my families cooking)


haha not sure if I can find canned tomatillos but I can certainely try! I've never seen them anywhere else really, outside Mexico I mean.. I brought home very little stuff with my on purpose so I could take back some groceries... plus the gifts I gave away also released some space in my bags... I'm planning to take with my my 4 litres of tequila of course (probably cazadores), some herdez salsas, valentina, beans, tajin chilli powder, mole, chile pasilla, chile ancho, dry spices, maseca, and bags and bags of lucas candy..hehe. Oh man, hope Marc doesn't come back and reads this... lol

Anwyways, I'll let you know if I'm able to find the canned tomatillos.

So are you from Sonora or from the other side of the river?

Feliz año nuevo!!! xx


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> haha not sure if I can find canned tomatillos but I can certainely try! I've never seen them anywhere else really, outside Mexico I mean.. I brought home very little stuff with my on purpose so I could take back some groceries... plus the gifts I gave away also released some space in my bags... I'm planning to take with my my 4 litres of tequila of course (probably cazadores), some herdez salsas, valentina, beans, tajin chilli powder, mole, chile pasilla, chile ancho, dry spices, maseca, and bags and bags of lucas candy..hehe. Oh man, hope Marc doesn't come back and reads this... lol
> 
> Anwyways, I'll let you know if I'm able to find the canned tomatillos.
> 
> ...


Herdez salsa!! My absolute fav and the only one I will buy!! Funny, I could find it in Saudi but haven't been able to find it here. And I love the list you are bringing back (esp the Tequila!!)

Actually, I was born in the States. My father is of Mexican decent (he was born in Morenci, AZ) but my Grandparents are from upper eastern Mexico. In fact, one of my aunts was born in Mexico but they got her back thru to the US on the birth certificate of one of the siblings who died while on a visit back to their home in Mexico. (OMG, an "illegal alien" relative!! ROFL)

(Un)fortunately, I am a "hybrid" - Mexican and German!! But since my Dad is the eldest of 13 and Mom is an only child, growing up we were more exposed to all the great Mexican food and tradition. I still remember the tamale assembly line!! LOL!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Herdez salsa!! My absolute fav and the only one I will buy!! Funny, I could find it in Saudi but haven't been able to find it here. And I love the list you are bringing back (esp the Tequila!!)
> 
> Actually, I was born in the States. My father is of Mexican decent (he was born in Morenci, AZ) but my Grandparents are from upper eastern Mexico. In fact, one of my aunts was born in Mexico but they got her back thru to the US on the birth certificate of one of the siblings who died while on a visit back to their home in Mexico. (OMG, an "illegal alien" relative!! ROFL)
> 
> (Un)fortunately, I am a "hybrid" - Mexican and German!! But since my Dad is the eldest of 13 and Mom is an only child, growing up we were more exposed to all the great Mexican food and tradition. I still remember the tamale assembly line!! LOL!!


Cool! A mexi-deutsche!  must have been a real shocker for your german mum to suddenly be around such a huge mexican family! sounds like fun  I wonder how "mexicanized" is she now... haha

so do u speak spanish?


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Cool! A mexi-deutsche!  must have been a real shocker for your german mum to suddenly be around such a huge mexican family! sounds like fun  I wonder how "mexicanized" is she now... haha
> 
> so do u speak spanish?


LOL!! No, not really. Never learned it growing up, but of course, Grandpa would teach us, but my Dad never did. Not sure why, but I have my theories - which he denies now!! I can understand a lot, speak it without conjugating my verbs correctly, but loose a lot when I am not around Spanish speaking people. Heck, I even lost my Arabic when I was home for a year!!

Truly, wish I learned it as a kid. But my kids both can speak it since they grew up around it. (their dad's family is a cross of Mexican and French). Dang, I just realized - typing this - we are a family of mongrels!!


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

*Gasp*



dizzyizzy said:


> haha not sure if I can find canned tomatillos but I can certainely try! I've never seen them anywhere else really, outside Mexico I mean.. I brought home very little stuff with my on purpose so I could take back some groceries... plus the gifts I gave away also released some space in my bags... I'm planning to take with my my 4 litres of tequila of course (probably cazadores), some herdez salsas, valentina, beans, tajin chilli powder, mole, chile pasilla, chile ancho, dry spices, maseca, and bags and bags of lucas candy..hehe. Oh man, hope Marc doesn't come back and reads this... lol
> 
> Anwyways, I'll let you know if I'm able to find the canned tomatillos.
> 
> ...


I'll pretend I never saw this shall i!?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> I'll pretend I never saw this shall i!?


Oh come on!! I bet you read that before yesterday! That's why you were so mean !!!  oh well, I hope it pays off!! you'd better make me look like bloody monica bellucci !! 

by the way, knees ok xx


----------

